# Any one coming to The Artist Summit Miami?



## lanise1328 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey all of my Pro Artist!

Just wanted to know who all is coming to the artist summit Miami?

I will be there all 3 days working the OCC booth in the summit shop!

Give me a shout out on here and I will look for you there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope to see all of you so we can network!


----------



## chynegal (Oct 3, 2009)

i was i was a pro but im not so i cant go =(.....hey we live in the same area


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing daily updates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be attending all three days of the summit in chicago.  Let us know how it's going ladies


----------



## janel (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lanise1328* 

 
_Hey all of my Pro Artist!

Just wanted to know who all is coming to the artist summit Miami?

I will be there all 3 days working the OCC booth in the summit shop!

Give me a shout out on here and I will look for you there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to see all of you so we can network!_

 
hey lanise:  i will be going to the chicago summit, so unfortunately i won't get to meet you, but i'm hoping that you're having a great time in miami!  blessings!


----------



## lanise1328 (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chynegal* 

 
_i was i was a pro but im not so i cant go =(.....hey we live in the same area_

 


wow! where do you live at? I live between Ft Lauderdale and Miami? You are welcome to mgs me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks for the blessings at the show, things are going great so for. I'll update you guys later on.


----------



## lanise1328 (Oct 6, 2009)

The show was a hit. Many people did not show up but that was kind of good for me because I had a chance to meet all the Pro Artist from all over the world. If you ae going to the Chicago summit take as many clesses as you can, they all were GREAT!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 6, 2009)

i can't wait


----------

